# META HT 2021



## pat. (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Commencal wirbt damit, dass die neuen Meta HT 2021 Modelle in 27.5/29 Zoll fahrbar sind. So wie ich das sehe, kann man die Bikes nur in 27.5 bestellen, Ausnahme das Topmodell das gibts direkt in 29.
D.h. ich müsste dann selbst auf 29 umbauen, 29” LRS + Gabel.

könnte das jmd bestatigen, oder habe ich da etwas übersehen/ falsch verstanden?

Danke und Gruß  aus der Pfalz.


----------



## Ben-HD (29. Juni 2020)

Die neuen LAST kannst du bspw als beides fahren. Da gibts dann n neuen Link hinten, wenn du bspw. Mullet fahren willst. Schau doch mal in die Spezifikationen der unterschiedlichen Bikes. Dann siehst du ja welche Unterschiede es gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davedrift (3. Juli 2020)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Commencal wirbt damit, dass die neuen Meta HT 2021 Modelle in 27.5/29 Zoll fahrbar sind. So wie ich das sehe, kann man die Bikes nur in 27.5 bestellen, Ausnahme das Topmodell das gibts direkt in 29.
> D.h. ich müsste dann selbst auf 29 umbauen, 29” LRS + Gabel.
> ...



Ja, genau. Entweder gleich als 29" bestellen, Rahmenset mit Komp. als 29" bei Commencal bestellen oder selber alles bestellen.


----------



## fabe12 (22. Juli 2020)

Kann man sich auch das 27,5“ bestellen und dann einfach 29“ Felgen + Reifen holen, falls man umbauen will? Oder wird noch mehr benötigt? 
Vielleicht sind die 27,5“ auch ok..


----------



## pat. (22. Juli 2020)

fabe12 schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch das 27,5“ bestellen und dann einfach 29“ Felgen + Reifen holen, falls man umbauen will? Oder wird noch mehr benötigt?
> Vielleicht sind die 27,5“ auch ok..



Nein, nach Rückmeldung von Commencial ist nur die Race-Variante ein richtiges 29er. Ich habe mir jetzt allerdings noch nicht die Mühe gemacht um die Geometrien zu vergleichen.


----------



## fabe12 (22. Juli 2020)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Nein, nach Rückmeldung von Commencial ist nur die Race-Variante ein richtiges 29er. Ich habe mir jetzt allerdings noch nicht die Mühe gemacht um die Geometrien zu vergleichen.


oh man schade.. die Sand-Farbe ist richtig nice.. aber 27,5".. ich weiß nicht.


----------



## stefan1067 (5. August 2020)

Ich habe das 2018 HT Race mit 27,5 +. Im Winter habe ich mir dann eine 29er Gabel und einen 29er Radsatz geholt. 
Jetzt kann ich das Bike mit wenigen Handgriffen in verschiedenen Konfigurationen fahren. Meist fahre ich es als Mullet. Für längere Touren fahre ich es als 29er.
Aus jetziger Sicht wäre es für mich besser gewesen das Bike als 29er zu kaufen. Da hätte ich mit viel weniger Aufwand die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie jetzt gehabt.


----------



## PavelD (1. September 2020)

Brauche mal von allen Meta HT Fahrern eine Einschätzung:
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir das Meta HT 2021 als "Alleskönner" bzw. hauptsächlich als Fortbewegungsmittel zuzulegen. Das heißt auf die Arbeit fahren, Touren fahren aber auch mal auf den Trail damit. 
Denkt ihr, dass das Meta eher ein reines Spaßbike ist oder kann man damit auch problemlos zügig auf die Arbeit/durch die Stadt/ sportliche Touren machen etc.? Schluckt die Gabel/die breiten Reifen zu viel Energie weg? Ich frage, weil ich gerne zügig fahre und nicht ab 30km/h das Gefühl habe möchte, dass nicht mehr beim Fahrrad geht bzw. ich kein Vortrieb mehr habe (wisst ihr was ich meine?).
Achja als Vergleich: Aktuell fahre ich ein Bulls Copperhead 3 und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden...aber das Meta...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## stefan1067 (1. September 2020)

Hallo, dann ist das Meta nicht unbedingt etwas für dich. Mann mit ihm den Berg hoch fahren. Mann kann auch mal Touren fahren. Mann kann noch besser bergab damit fahren. 
Aber man kann nicht längere Zeit über 30 km/h damit fahren. Dafür ist es einfach nicht gemacht. 
Es gibt bestimmt Bikes die für deine Zwecke besser geeignet sind.


----------



## Archie4Strings (4. September 2020)

Stimme meinem Vorposter zu.
Eigentlich geht alles genauso wie du beschrieben hast. Die Gabel schluckt da auch nichts weg. Es kommt ganz allein auf die Bereifung an. 27,5+ ist einfach schonmal etwas träge, das zieht dir die Energie direkt aus den Beinen. 
Ich mache es im übrigen genauso. Habe ein 2020er Meta HT mit 2,6" Kenda Nevegal und Kenda Hellcat bereifung (ziemlich aggressives Profil und weiche Mischung mit sehr guter Haftung, aber eben auch sehr hohem Rollwiderstand). Es ist das einzige Fahrrad das ich besitze und auch im Berg mein do-it-all-bike. Aber mein Weg zur Arbeit ist nur 2 km. Da ist mir der Rollwiderstand wumpe. Im Berg mache ich eher kurze touren (1 - max 3h). Dabei auch einiges an downhill.

Also in Zusammenfassung: Das Bike kann grundsätzlich alles was du beschrieben hast. Es ist im übrigen sehr steif (auch für ein Hardtail), da hast du eine gute Kraftübertragung. Einzig Touren mit 30 km/h sind aufgrund der eher dicken Bereifung nicht das optimale Revier. Aber das ist bei eigentlich allen "Trail-Hardtails" oder aggressiven Hardtails der Fall. Unter 2,4" findest du da keine. Da musst du dir dann schon ein CC-Hardtail holen oder die Bereifung ändern.

Ich wohne im übrigen innenstadt nah mit viel Kopfsteinpflaster, da kommen dann die dicken Reifen übrigens wieder ganz gut!!


----------



## Archie4Strings (4. September 2020)

Und an den TE:

Nach meinem Verständnis sind die Geometrien bei allen Modellen exakt gleich. D.h. man sollte bei jedem der Modelle also hinten sowohl 27,5+ oder auch 29er fahren können. Einzig für die front wirst du vermutlich eine neue Gabel brauchen, wobei aber auch das von Gabel zu Gabel unterschiedlich sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PavelD (9. September 2020)

Vielen Dank ihr beiden für eure ausführliche Erklärung! Hat mir sehr geholfen, danke!

Viele Grüße


----------



## tical2000 (4. November 2020)

Servus, ich habe eine kurze Frage an die Meta HT Besitzer. Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen mir das Rad zu holen. Nun stecke ich im Größen Dilemma. Ich bin 1.80m groß. Meint ihr eher M oder L? Natürlich kommt es drauf an ob ich das Rad eher verspielt oder stabil haben will. Aber meint ihr so dazu?
Danke und Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Archie4Strings (5. November 2020)

Nimm L. Der reach ist für heutige Verhältnisse eher moderat und das Sitzrohr haben sie auch um 2 cm gekürzt. Ich bin 178 cm und habe auch L. M würde sich für mich sicher zu eng anfühlen.


----------



## tical2000 (7. November 2020)

Danke Dir! Das hilft mir weiter.


----------



## covo (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Meta HT. und genau so stehe ich vor der Größen Entscheidung und vielleicht können Besitzer mir da ihr Einschätzung zu geben was besser passen würde? Körpergrösse liegt bei 185cm und die Schrittlänge bei 88cm. Würde eher zu L tendieren wegen der „Verspieltheit„ aber habe Ängste das es ggf. Zu eng wird mit den Knien... Probesitzen ist ja leider schwierig.

Bin über jeden Tip/Ratschlag dankbar🙏


----------



## trekkingDH (27. Dezember 2020)

Da schließe ich mich mal an: Meta HT AM Essential 2021 steht ziemlich oben auf meiner Auswahl.

Größe: 167-168 cm
Schrittlänge: 81 cm
Gewicht: 75 kg

Habe in der Kaufberatung gepostet. Dort scheiden sich die Geister, ob S oder M besser passen würde. Ich tendiere zu M (aus Reach-Gründen), aber bin mir unsicher, da ich ziemlich am unteren Ende der Körpergrößenrange bin. 

Wie würdet ihr das sehen? Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (27. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
eure Körpergröße liegt ja genau in der Überdeckung der Rahmen. Da ich mittlerweile auf 3 Jahre Erfahrung mit dem HT zurückgreifen kann würde ich zu den größeren Rahmen tendieren.
Ich fahre mein Meta bei 1,83 in Größe L und das passt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Archie4Strings (27. Dezember 2020)

Stimme  meinem Vorposter zu. Bin mit 1,79 m auch zwischen zwei Größen, aber eigentlich ist die Schrittlänge nicht wirklich ein Maß auf das es ankommt. Bergauf ist der Sattel oben und bergab unten. Man sollte da eher nach dem reach gehen, und da das Meta ht da eher moderat ist, würde ich zur größeren Größe tendieren.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Dezember 2020)

trekkingDH schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich mal an: Meta HT AM Essential 2021 steht ziemlich oben auf meiner Auswahl.
> 
> Größe: 167-168 cm
> Schrittlänge: 81 cm
> ...


 Ich würde das M nehmen. Bin auch nur knappe 170 und fahre das 2019 als 29 in M ich denke das passt dir auch.


----------



## covo (28. Dezember 2020)

Danke euch für die Antworten 🙏

Gibt schon mal ein besseres Gefühl. Es wird dann entweder auf den XL Rahmen oder doch auf eine Alternative hinaus laufen denn der Meta HT XLer ist schon ziemlich lang insgesamt was den Radstand angeht.


----------



## Archie4Strings (28. Dezember 2020)

Das ragley mmmbob soll ziemlich gut sein, hardtail Party hat ein sehr gutes Review auf YouTube. Ansonsten kann ich das nukeproof Scout nur wärmstens empfehlen. Das hatte ich vor meinem Meta ht und es hat mir tatsächlich ein wenig besser gefallen von fahren her. Optisch musste es dann aber doch das commencal sein. Beim nukeproof ist auch das Sitzrohr eher etwas kürzer. Bomben-bike.


----------



## stefan1067 (28. Dezember 2020)

@covo 
So lang finde ich es gar nicht. Ich finde das es ziemlich ausgewogen ist. 
Und ich ertappe mich oft dabei das ich das Meta mit in den Bikepark nehme und den Downhiller zuhause lasse.


----------



## covo (28. Dezember 2020)

@stefan1067 
jetzt machst Du mich natürlich nachdenklich 😁wie groß bist Du denn? Sind zwar nur Daten aber der Radstand ist knapp 2,7 cm grösser als zum L Rahmen. Ob man das jetzt dann im Fall der Fälle merkt ist natürlich noch einmal eine andere Sache aber da man es halt nicht probe sitzen kann, sprechen die Zahlen für mich eher dagegen.

Geo


----------



## stefan1067 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin 1,83m und meine Schrittlänge weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das ist mir alles zuviel Theorie. 
Ich habe noch ein Swoop 200 27,5 in L und mein Sohn (ca 1,90) hat ein Surpreme 29 in XL und ein Swoop 170 29 in XL. 
Wir tauschen die Bikes ab und zu und ich muss sagen das die großen Bikes eine Macht sind. Mann fühlt sich richtig sicher und die Spurtreue der Bikes ist beeindruckend. Nachdem ich mir das Meta nach meinen Wünschen umgebaut habe (siehe weiter oben)  fahre ich aber fast alles damit (manchmal denke ich aber das es größer sein könnte).


----------



## covo (29. Dezember 2020)

Danke Dir vielmals für die wertvollen Infos🙏 Ist tatsächlich viel Theorie... Werde noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen und mich dann “einfach“ entscheiden😅


----------



## MaTricKz (4. Januar 2021)

Ich stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung.
Bin 186cm und eine SL von 85cm
Bin auch hin und hergerissen zwischen L und XL auch würde ich gerne mal 29 Zoll ausprobieren🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nz_biker (5. Januar 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung.
> Bin 186cm und eine SL von 85cm
> Bin auch hin und hergerissen zwischen L und XL auch würde ich gerne mal 29 Zoll ausprobieren🙈


Ich habe mir im August das Meta in Gr. L bestellt. Bin 178cm und eine SL von 84cm. Commencal gibt für Gr. L eine Körpergröße zwischen 175 und 188cm an.


----------



## Krupinski (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo, 
Ich besitze ebenfalls einen 2018er Meta HT in L. Fahre es als Mullet und bin 187cm groß, Schrittlänge 87cm.
Die Geometrie hat sich nur um 4mm längere Kettenstreben geändert (2018vs2020).








						Geometry Geeks
					

The world's biggest open geometry database. Find bikes by name or numbers. Easily compare bike geometry side-by-side.




					geometrygeeks.bike
				




Wie schon @stefan1067 erwähnte, ist es ein Do-It-All Bike, ein Sportgerät, damit fährt man nicht zur Arbeit.


----------



## Archie4Strings (8. Januar 2021)

Krupinski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich besitze ebenfalls einen 2018er Meta HT in L. Fahre es als Mullet und bin 187cm groß, Schrittlänge 87cm.
> Die Geometrie hat sich nur um 4mm längere Kettenstreben geändert (2018vs2020).
> 
> ...


Ich tue es trotzdem, bin aber auch echt ein fieser Rebell


----------



## jghb87 (13. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, bin selbst mit meinem Meta HT Aufbau fertig geworden. Bin 1,83 und habe die Größe L bestellt. Das passt für mich Gott sei Dank perfekt.
Wer also im Großraum München am überlegen ist welche Größe, würde ich meines auch gerne zum Probesitzen zur Verfügung stellen.
Wenn Interesse besteht, per PN melden.


----------



## MaTricKz (13. Januar 2021)

jghb78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin selbst mit meinem Meta HT Aufbau fertig geworden. Bin 1,83 und habe die Größe L bestellt. Das passt für mich Gott sei Dank perfekt.
> Wer also im Großraum München am überlegen ist welche Größe, würde ich meines auch gerne zum Probesitzen zur Verfügung stellen.


Wow des wäre perfekt. Komme aus Ingolstadt und würde es gerne in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Morbea (19. Januar 2021)

covo schrieb:


> Danke Dir vielmals für die wertvollen Infos🙏 Ist tatsächlich viel Theorie... Werde noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen und mich dann “einfach“ entscheiden😅


was ist denn daraus jetzt geworden?


----------



## covo (19. Januar 2021)

Habe mich Aufgrund der Lieferzeiten für das radon Cragger 8 entschieden. Bei Bestellung stand dort noch Lieferung KW 9. Sollte der Termin sich weiter als Mai nach hinten verschieben, werde ich ggf. umswitchen auf ein Meta HT Race XL. Vorausgesetzt, es bleibt dort dann auch bei Mai. Alles nicht so einfach momentan aber definitiv auch ein First World Problem 😅


----------



## Davedrift (7. Februar 2021)

Das Meta HT fährt sich echte Klasse und macht einen riesen Spaß.


----------



## Davedrift (7. Februar 2021)

An diejenigen die das Meta HT als 29" aufgebaut haben. Wie kommt euch gefühlsmäßig die Tretlagerhöhe von -40mm vor? Wenn man so schaut haben die sonstigen 29" Hardtails zwischen -55 bis -70mm. Das ist das einzige mit dem ich noch unsicher bin. Schon mal danke für eure Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaTricKz (7. Februar 2021)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Das Meta HT fährt sich echte Klasse und macht einen riesen Spaß.


Nice👌🏻😍was hast du für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## Davedrift (8. Februar 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Nice👌🏻😍was hast du für eine Rahmengröße?


Das ist ein L Rahmen. Ich bin 1,83m.


----------



## Permafrost (20. Februar 2021)

Sagt mal passt da n 27,5x3,0 reifen reifen rein?
Hat das schon wer gestest?

wieviel Platz is noch mit dem 2,8?


----------



## canyoneroo (22. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich möglichst bald ein Meta fahren möchte, was kaufe ich da am besten? 
Ride und Essential wären noch "ab April" vorbestellbar. Weiß jemand, ob man sich da drauf verlassen kann?

Leider hat das Ride keine Dropper. Also selber nachrüsten oder das Essential nehmen. Aber für die bisschen teurere Gabel und Bremsen kommt mir der Preissprung sehr groß vor. Was meint ihr, ist es das wert?

Oder lieber gleich das Scout 275 und dafür ein paar Wochen früher loslegen.


----------



## Davedrift (23. Februar 2021)

Ich denke das Scout 275 und das Meta HT sind beides gute Bikes und eigentlich ziemlich ähnlich. Da kannst Du nicht viel falsch machen. Am Schluss entscheidet doch welches Dir besser gefällt und welches erhältlich😉 ist. 
Ich musste auf meinen Rahmen vom Meta HT 2 Wochen länger warten. Das war noch ok.


----------



## Permafrost (2. April 2021)

Meint ihr den Rahmen jetzt für Juli vorbestellen wäre sinnvoll nicht dass alle ausverkauft sind?
Würde den L in Sand bestellen und das tretlager gleich mit.
Gebraucht wird wohl eh kein Rahmen im Bikemarkt oder Kleinanzeigen landen denk ich

Is halt schon noch lang 
Aber hab ja auch lange noch nicht alle Teile da, soll ja aus gebrauchten Zeug aufgebaut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Archie4Strings (2. April 2021)

ich werde meinen in ca. 2-3 Wochen verkaufen. Mein neuer Rahmen sollte dann da sein. Habe ein 2020er Modell in Größe L. Farbe nennt sich "nardo-grey". schreib mir, falls du Interesse  hast. Ist schon ein Cane Creek Steuersatz verbaut, einen Ride Alpha Vorbau (45 mm) könnte ich ebenfalls dazu tun.


----------



## Permafrost (15. April 2021)

Hab eben bestellt  
Seit ca. 7 Jahren mal wieder n HT fahren.


----------



## jghb87 (15. April 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Hab eben bestellt
> Seit ca. 7 Jahren mal wieder n HT fahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 1250635



Richtige Farbwahl 😊👍
Hab mein Meta HT jetzt auch das erste mal ausgeführt.


----------



## Permafrost (15. April 2021)

@jghb78 
Freu mich mega drauf wenn des Teil im Juli dann mal ankommt  

Und, zufrieden mit der Wahl nach der ersten Ausfahrt?

eben kam ne Lyrik für 450€ bei bike24 ins Angebot, wollt den Bock eigentlich mit gebrauchten teilen aufbauen und such ne Gabel um die 300€.
Die sucherei is furchtbar


----------



## jghb87 (15. April 2021)

Ja, bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden für den ersten Eindruck.

Das mit der Teilesuche is so ne Sache ja 🤯
Der Aufbau hat bei mir ewig gedauert. Sind zwar nur Neuteile dran gekommen aber habe immer geschaut dass es irgendwo Angebote gibt.


----------



## Permafrost (15. April 2021)

Das wär das Angebot 
https://www.bike24.de/p1430180.html?menu=1000,2,121

da bin ich halt grad echt am überlegen weil die Laufräder schon spartanischer ausfallen...


----------



## Davedrift (15. April 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Das wär das Angebot
> https://www.bike24.de/p1430180.html?menu=1000,2,121
> 
> da bin ich halt grad echt am überlegen weil die Laufräder schon spartanischer ausfallen...


Das ist aber eine 29" mit 571mm Einbaulänge. Die 27,5" 160mm hat nur 551mm.


----------



## Permafrost (15. April 2021)

Ah ich sollte dazu sagen dass mit 27,5 x 2,8 aufgebaut wird. 
Aber das mit der einbauhöhe hab ich auch gesehen, wird dann vorne recht hoch werden.?


----------



## Davedrift (15. April 2021)

Also der Rahmen ist laut Commencal bis 562mm freigegeben. Das hat eine 150mm 29". 
Die 29" 160mm macht Dir dann einen ca. 64° Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Archie4Strings (16. April 2021)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Ich denke das Scout 275 und das Meta HT sind beides gute Bikes und eigentlich ziemlich ähnlich. Da kannst Du nicht viel falsch machen. Am Schluss entscheidet doch welches Dir besser gefällt und welches erhältlich😉 ist.
> Ich musste auf meinen Rahmen vom Meta HT 2 Wochen länger warten. Das war noch ok.


Ich bin beide gefahren. Das Scout hat mit ein klein wenig besser gefallen, da die Geometrie in Größe L doch besser zu mir passte als die des Meta in m oder l (bin 1,79 m). Aber nach einem Jahr auf dem Meta Stelle ich trotzdem fest, dass es einfach nur Bombe ist und ich mich schon ärgere, dass ich einen neuen anderen Rahmen bestellt habe... Hätte ich's bisher nicht getan, hätte ich mir jetzt auch n neuen Meta ht Rahmen bestellt, weil meiner von 2020 noch die 2,5 cm längere Sitzrohr hat und bei voll ausgefahren dropper (170 mm) mir der Sitz 1-2 cm zu hoch ist. 
Ansonsten würde ich alles so lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (27. April 2021)

Hi Zusammen habe mir nun den L Rahmen bestellt und schaue gerade wie ich es Aufbaue. Habe hier noch einen Satz 27,5" Räder die ich vorerst benutzen werde, frage mich jedoch ob ich eine 29" Gabel hole damit ich auch auf Mullet gehen kann. Ist das trotzdem möglich die 27,5er Räder mit der 29er Gabel zu nutzen oder eher ungünstig? Bei 29" Gabel wären dann nur 150mm drin laut Commencal soweit ich weiß, oder?


----------



## stefan1067 (27. April 2021)

Hallo Sendit89,
ich habe das Meta auch mit einer 29er Gabel aufgebaut. Außerdem habe ich zwei Radsätze. Einen 27,5" + und einen 29". Somit kann ich wechseln wie ich will. Meistens fahre ich Mullet und für längere Touren 29". Das 27,5er Vorderrad nehme ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Permafrost (27. April 2021)

@stefan1067 welche Gabel haste drin und wieviel federweg?


----------



## stefan1067 (28. April 2021)

Ich habe die DVO Diamond 29mit 150 mm Federweg drin.
Von der Gabel bin ich total begeistert.
Die spricht ganz seidenweich an.


----------



## sendit89 (28. April 2021)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Hallo Sendit89,
> ich habe das Meta auch mit einer 29er Gabel aufgebaut. Außerdem habe ich zwei Radsätze. Einen 27,5" + und einen 29". Somit kann ich wechseln wie ich will. Meistens fahre ich Mullet und für längere Touren 29". Das 27,5er Vorderrad nehme ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


Super danke dir.


----------



## Permafrost (2. Juni 2021)

Welche Sattelstützenlänge fahrt ihr im Meta so?
Hab zZ. die Crankbrothers Highline 3 im Auge, weis jedoch noch nicht so richtig welche länge reinpasst.
Bin 1,81 gross und 85cm SL.

Die 150mm hat ne länge von 469mm und die 170mm hat ne länge von 505mm.


Dann muss ich nochmal das Thema Federgabel hochwühlen weil ich mich da gar nicht mehr weiter drum gekümmert hab.
Fox 34 wäre super als Trailgabel aber da is die Auswahl im Gebrauchtmarkt eher solala und wenn find ich nix zur Einbauhöhe.

Also werd ich wohl auf ne RS Yari gehen, auch wenn die ja eher in den Enduro bereich geht.

29" bei 150mm Einbauhöhe -> 561mm ( https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Federg...50-mm-BOOST-42-mm-Offset-tapered-schwarz-2021 )

27,5" bei 160mm Einbauhöhe -> 552mm ( https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Federg...60-mm-BOOST-46-mm-Offset-tapered-schwarz-2021 )

Direkt verfügbar wäre die aus nem Shop im Bikemarkt :

27,5" bei 160mm Einbauhöhe -> 552mm auch ( https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ebonair-boost-27-5-federgabel-modell-2021-neu )

Freigegeben sind sie ja bis 3,2" also genug platz für 27,5x2,8

Lieber ne 29" mit weniger FW nehmen und sich die option offen halten mal 29" oder Mullet zu fahren (wobei die erst ab August verfügbar markiert ist und ich mit 27,5 sehr gern fahr, ob da 29" irgendwann mal Thema wird????) oder die 27,5" ausm Bikemarkt nehmen und die gleich haben, auch wenn der Rahmen noch bis Juli braucht... passen sollten die ja alle drei



Hier noch die Fox 34 die ich in Kleinanzeigen auf beobachten hab:
In der Reihenfolge fände ich die recht interessant.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Göppingen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				













						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Königstein im Taunus finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				













						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Drebach finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				





Wobei ich aber nicht weis ob die erste überhaupt Boost ist




Tante Edith: Hab grad ne Yari 29" 150mm bestellt


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. Juni 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Welche Sattelstützenlänge fahrt ihr im Meta so?
> Hab zZ. die Crankbrothers Highline 3 im Auge, weis jedoch noch nicht so richtig welche länge reinpasst.
> Bin 1,81 gross und 85cm SL.
> 
> ...



Mit der Yari machst du nichts falsch. Sollte dir die Dämpfung nicht zusagen kannst du immer noch eine Charger 2.1 oder eine Alternative von Tuninganbietern einbauen.

Hab mir so günstig aus einer 2017 Yari eine Yari mit Lyrik Ultimate Innenleben gebastelt für einen schmalen Taler.

CS

Ralph


----------



## bjoernemann (10. Juni 2021)

Moin,
finde das Meta HT AM sehr interessant, wäre eine Ergänzung/Ersatz für ein Bergamont Trailster (150/140 mm)
Reviere: häufig Harburger Berge, ab und an Harz, im Urlaub: gerne Finale Ligure (selbertretend)
Fahrweise bergauf: gemütlich, bergab: lieber technisch als schnell
Fährt jemand mit 27,5 x 2,4 Bereifung? Hintergrund ist, dass ich mich 29 Zoll einfach nicht anfreunden kann und ich denke, dass eine "echte "27,5+"-Bereifung (wann fängt das an, bei 2,8?) zu sehr bremst.
Kommt das Tretlager bei 2,4 evtl. zu weit runter?
Thx!


----------



## Davedrift (11. Juni 2021)

Fahre das Meta HT mit Schwalbe Magic Marry vorne 2,4 und Hans Dampf hinten 2,35. Die Tretlagerabsenkung -40mm passt bei dem Bike eher zu 27,5". Also nicht zu tief. 
Ging mit 2,6 auch gut. Aber als DHF und DHR einfach zu schwergängig im Sommer. Im Winter mach ich die aber wieder drauf. 
Ich bin es mit 29" nie gefahren, da ich einfach denke, dass das Tretlager mit 29" mir dann zu hoch wäre. Viele andere 29" Hardtails so einer Klasse haben eher -55 bis 60mm oder sogar -70mm Tretlagerabsenkung. 
Ich lass mich da aber gerne berichtigen, da es auch sicher vielen mit 29" taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernemann (13. Juni 2021)

Alles klar, danke. Klingt gut...


----------



## Sash1708 (19. Juni 2021)

Hey zusammen,

ist Commencal pünktlich bzw zuverlässig mit den angegeben Lieferzeiten? Wie waren eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Tomster1980 (21. Juni 2021)

Auf der Webseite ist der Lieferzeitraum von Juli auf September beim Rahmen gesprungen, ich hoffe mal dass das nur die nächste Charge betrifft und nicht die Bestellungen aus der ersten Jahreshälfte... 
Hier liegt schon alles und wartet nur noch auf den Rahmen. Ein trauriger Anblick, wie ein Fahrradfriedhof.


----------



## Sash1708 (21. Juni 2021)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Auf der Webseite ist der Lieferzeitraum von Juli auf September beim Rahmen gesprungen, ich hoffe mal dass das nur die nächste Charge betrifft und nicht die Bestellungen aus der ersten Jahreshälfte...
> Hier liegt schon alles und wartet nur noch auf den Rahmen. Ein trauriger Anblick, wie ein Fahrradfriedhof.


haha, same here


----------



## Permafrost (21. Juni 2021)

Sash1708 schrieb:


> haha, same here


@Tomster1980 @Sash1708 
Same here 🤣
Wobei… Sattelstütze fehlt noch


----------



## Tomster1980 (21. Juni 2021)

Hab aus Frust sogar schon bei der Gabel und der Sattelstütze unnötigerweise einen großen Service gemacht... Darf echt losgehen langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (21. Juni 2021)

Ich warte ebenfalls, aber da es ein Winterprojekt wird sind nur Reste von anderen Rädern hier


----------



## Permafrost (21. Juni 2021)

Welche Farben habt ihr bestellt?


----------



## Sash1708 (21. Juni 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Welche Farben habt ihr bestellt?


ich hatte mich für grün entschieden


----------



## Tomster1980 (21. Juni 2021)

Ich auch grün. Hab mal ne Mail an den Support geschrieben und auch prompt eine Antwort bekommen. 
Planmäßig soll der Rahmen am 16.7. In Frankreich eintreffen und wird dann weiter geschickt. Stand jetzt. Drückt die Daumen.


----------



## Permafrost (21. Juni 2021)

Zu mir kommt ein L in Sand


----------



## sendit89 (22. Juni 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Zu mir kommt ein L in Sand


Same here


----------



## Permafrost (22. Juni 2021)

Wenn jemand nen Aufbaufaden macht gern bescheid geben, wär ich Interessiert


----------



## sendit89 (22. Juni 2021)

Bin derzeit hart am überlegen ob 29" oder 27,5" Lyrik Ultimate. Laufradsatz in 27,5 liegt hier rum, Idee war jedoch eventuell auch mal ein 29er Vorderrad für Mullet zu holen. Hier wurde ja geschrieben dass das Meta eher als 27,5 von der Geo Sinn macht, oder? Wie sind da so die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Tomster1980 (22. Juni 2021)

Erfahrung 0.0, wird mein erstes Meta. Die Geo ist aber dem Alutech Cheaptrick recht nah, da hat 29 schon Spaß gemacht. Ich baue in 29 auf und bin guter Dinge. Mit einer Lyrik rc2 übrigens.


----------



## Sash1708 (22. Juni 2021)

ich werde meinen Rahmen auch mit 29 Laufrädern aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (23. Juni 2021)

Bei mir wird‘s 27,5+ mit 29“ Gabel (Yari) für Möglichkeit auf 29“


----------



## Davedrift (23. Juni 2021)

@Sash1708 und @Tomster1980 
Berichtet dann gerne mal die Erfahrungen mit 29". 
Welchen Offset haben die Gabeln die ihr einbaut?


----------



## Tomster1980 (23. Juni 2021)

Davedrift schrieb:


> @Sash1708 und @Tomster1980
> Berichtet dann gerne mal die Erfahrungen mit 29".
> Welchen Offset haben die Gabeln die ihr einbaut?


Bei mir 51mm.


----------



## Sash1708 (23. Juni 2021)

Davedrift schrieb:


> @Sash1708 und @Tomster1980
> Berichtet dann gerne mal die Erfahrungen mit 29".
> Welchen Offset haben die Gabeln die ihr einbaut?


mach ich! Meine müsste auch 51mm haben, muss ich aber nochmals schauen


----------



## sendit89 (23. Juni 2021)

Also bei Commencal selbst haben die Gabeln folgendes Offset beim Meta HT:
29" --> 51mm
27,5" --> 46mm


----------



## Sash1708 (18. Juli 2021)

hat schon jemand was gehört zwecks Juli Lieferung?


----------



## Permafrost (18. Juli 2021)

Wollte ich die Tage auch schon fragen
Hab auch noch nix gehört 

Bestellung wird bearbeitet 

Für diese Bestellung ist kein Bestellstatus vorhanden


----------



## sendit89 (19. Juli 2021)

Sash1708 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand was gehört zwecks Juli Lieferung?


Hatte ebenfalls nur gesagt bekommen das die Rahmen am 16.07. ankommen und dann versendet werden.


----------



## Sash1708 (26. Juli 2021)

also, auf mein eigenes Nachfragen hat man mir mitgeteilt, dass es statt Juli der 29.09. wird. "Verfügbarkeitsdatum". Was auch immer das bedeutet. 

ziemlicher Bullshit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (26. Juli 2021)

Alter Das is krass lang
Was eine schei**

aber danke für die Info @Sash1708


----------



## sendit89 (28. Juli 2021)

So ich habe meinen Rahmen gestern erhalten. Heute dann mal die Parts bestellt welche alle erst in 1-2 Monaten lieferbar sind.    Ja hätte ich eventuell früher machen können aber da gab es die gewünschten auch noch nicht.

Aufbau wird Rahmen in Sand mit roten Parts (wenige). Gabel wird eine Lyrik 29" in rot mit 150mm. Laufräder vorerst noch 27,5 (die liegen hier noch rum) dann irgendwann eventuell nur 29" Vorderrad also Mullet oder komplett 29er, mal sehen. Ich berichte nach und nach wenn die Teile antreffen und stell mal Bilder rein.


----------



## Permafrost (28. Juli 2021)

@sendit89 war du bei den vorbestellern für juli dabei oder früher?
Hast du ne sendungsnummer bekommen vorab?

vielleicht steht ja bei mir die Tage auch unverhofft n Paket vor der Tür. Glaub ich zwar nicht aber geil wärs


----------



## sendit89 (28. Juli 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> @sendit89 war du bei den vorbestellern für juli dabei oder früher?
> Hast du ne sendungsnummer bekommen vorab?
> 
> vielleicht steht ja bei mir die Tage auch unverhofft n Paket vor der Tür. Glaub ich zwar nicht aber geil wärs


Ich habe für Juli bestellt gehabt genau und eine bzw mehrere emails bekommen, sprich von Bestellung in Bearbeitung bis Versand inkl Tracking.


----------



## aimbottle (28. Juli 2021)

Uah… heute mit Lieferung im September vorbestellt… mal sehen wie lang es dauert…. 🙈


----------



## Permafrost (28. Juli 2021)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Uah… heute mit Lieferung im September vorbestellt… mal sehen wie lang es dauert…. 🙈


Stand auch ne Jahreszahl dabei oder nur September? 


Sorry, musste sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1980 (29. Juli 2021)

Sash1708 schrieb:


> also, auf mein eigenes Nachfragen hat man mir mitgeteilt, dass es statt Juli der 29.09. wird. "Verfügbarkeitsdatum". Was auch immer das bedeutet.
> 
> ziemlicher Bullshit


Ich hab auch noch mal angefragt und mir wurde gesagt mein Rahmen befindet sich in Vorbereitung zum Versand. Sollte im Laufe der nächsten Woche in den Versand gehen. Mal sehen…


----------



## aimbottle (29. Juli 2021)

An alle die Ihres schon haben: ich hab mir bei 189cm Größe und 90cm Schrittlänge ein META HT AM in L bestellt. Wisst Ihr welche Länge an Dropper-Post ich dort maximal rein bekomme? Denke eigentlich 21cm müsste gehen, oder?


----------



## Permafrost (31. Juli 2021)

Bei mir wird’s auch Ende September leider  
Hab heute Bescheid bekommen


----------



## Tomster1980 (1. August 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> So ich habe meinen Rahmen gestern erhalten.


Ganz kurze Frage: ist die Oberfläche glänzend oder eher matt? Frage für einen Freund und die Rahmenschutzfolie. 😜
Danke!


----------



## sendit89 (2. August 2021)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Ganz kurze Frage: ist die Oberfläche glänzend oder eher matt? Frage für einen Freund und die Rahmenschutzfolie. 😜
> Danke!


Eher Matt.


----------



## aimbottle (2. August 2021)

Hängt doch von der Lackierung ab… „Sand“ ist z.B. matt, „Dirt“ sieht eher glänzend aus….


----------



## sendit89 (2. August 2021)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Hängt doch von der Lackierung ab… „Sand“ ist z.B. matt, „Dirt“ sieht eher glänzend aus….


genau ich habe Sand, was ja weiter oben steht


----------



## aimbottle (2. August 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> genau ich habe Sand, was ja weiter oben steht


… des kommt davon wenn man nicht zurück scrollt… Abgesehen davon ist Sand sowieso die schönste Farbe… 😋


----------



## Tomster1980 (4. August 2021)

Kleiner Sneak: gestern kam das Paket, aus „kurz auspacken“ wurde dann „schnell mal zusammenstecken“…


----------



## Sash1708 (4. August 2021)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1317271
> Kleiner Sneak: gestern kam das Paket, aus „kurz auspacken“ wurde dann „schnell mal zusammenstecken“…


einfach nur GEIL! Hab die gleiche Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1980 (4. August 2021)

Sash1708 schrieb:


> einfach nur GEIL! Hab die gleiche Farbe



Danke! Bremse noch entlüften und den Rest fein einstellen, dann geht es auch schon auf die erste Probefahrt. Bin sehr gespannt, fühlt sich aber auf der Auffahrt schon ganz gut an. 
Nur wirken die Laufräder optisch für 29" recht klein finde ich. 
Gesamtgewicht ist noch nicht gemessen, fühlt sich aber auch annehmbar an. 
Bin zufrieden für eine Reste-Rampe..


----------



## Sash1708 (4. August 2021)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Danke! Bremse noch entlüften und den Rest fein einstellen, dann geht es auch schon auf die erste Probefahrt. Bin sehr gespannt, fühlt sich aber auf der Auffahrt schon ganz gut an.
> Nur wirken die Laufräder optisch für 29" recht klein finde ich.
> Gesamtgewicht ist noch nicht gemessen, fühlt sich aber auch annehmbar an.
> Bin zufrieden für eine Reste-Rampe..


bin gespannt was du sagst. Ist das eine 160er Lyrik?


----------



## Tomster1980 (4. August 2021)

Ja, getravelt auf 150. Also Airshaft getauscht.


----------



## Permafrost (4. August 2021)

Vorhin kam die email mit der sendungsnummer, mein Rahmen ist unterwegs


----------



## aimbottle (5. August 2021)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Nur wirken die Laufräder optisch für 29" recht klein finde ich.


genau das gleiche dachte ich auch als ich gelesen habe, dass das 29" sind.


----------



## Permafrost (6. August 2021)

Nochmal ne Frage zur Sattelstütze:
Ich bekomm nen L Rahmen, 1,81 Körpergröße mit ~87cm innenbeinlänge.
geht da ne 170mm hub oder sicherheitshalber ne 150mm?
Wie rechne is das am besten raus?

im trance M Rahmen hab ich noch ne originale 125mm drin und die steht halt schon weit raus


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. August 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage zur Sattelstütze:
> Ich bekomm nen L Rahmen, 1,81 Körpergröße mit ~87cm innenbeinlänge.
> geht da ne 170mm hub oder sicherheitshalber ne 150mm?
> Wie rechne is das am besten raus?
> ...


Am besten du nimmst einen Zollstock und nimmst den Abstand von Mitte Tretlager bis Sattelklemme bei deinem Giant. 

Dann ziehst du die Sitzrohrlänge vom Meta davon ab. Übrig bleibt der mögliche Hub minus +/- 5 cm für die Klemmung. 

Ich fahre an dem alten 2018 in XL 200mm Hub... 25cm ginge wohl auch noch.

Denke du kannst dir die Frage stellen, 170mm oder 200mm 

Wenn du ganz sicher sein möchtest, schreib doch Commencal an.


----------



## Davedrift (7. August 2021)

@Tomster1980 
Kannst Du bitte mal den Durchmesser von Deinem 2,4" Ardent und Ikon messen. Das würde mich brennend interessieren. 
Ich dürfte in meine 27,5" Gabel einen Durchmesser von 732mm fahren. Die sind sicher größer, dann könnte ich mir aber besser vorstellen was 2,25" Reifen machen. Danke.


----------



## Permafrost (9. August 2021)

Post war eben da  
schon ein geiles Gefühl wenn man zum ersten Mal nen nackten Rahmen in der Hand hat und was draus entstehen lässt 
Ich freu mich grad wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aimbottle (9. August 2021)

Ende September ist dieses Jahr schon früher, hm? 👍👌😁


----------



## Permafrost (9. August 2021)

Schon   
hab selber ganz doof geschaut als die auf einmal mit sendungsnummer ankamen, hatte schließlich erst ein paar Tage vorher gefragt wie sehr sich der Rahmen verspätet


----------



## jghb87 (9. August 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Post war eben da
> schon ein geiles Gefühl wenn man zum ersten Mal nen nackten Rahmen in der Hand hat und was draus entstehen lässt
> Ich freu mich grad wie ein kleines Kind


👍 bin mal gespannt was draus wird 😃


----------



## Tomster1980 (10. August 2021)

Davedrift schrieb:


> @Tomster1980
> Kannst Du bitte mal den Durchmesser von Deinem 2,4" Ardent und Ikon messen. Das würde mich brennend interessieren.
> Ich dürfte in meine 27,5" Gabel einen Durchmesser von 732mm fahren. Die sind sicher größer, dann könnte ich mir aber besser vorstellen was 2,25" Reifen machen. Danke.







Ardent in 2,4 ist 74,8 ca 
Ikon in 2,2 ist 73,5 ca


----------



## Permafrost (11. August 2021)

Kann ich ja hier nochmal reinstellen für‘s erste Bild.
Wollte als der Rahmen kam eigentlich nur schnell schauen ob ich den richtigen Adapter für die HR Bremse gekauft hab, is dann so geendet  😄



Hab jetzt wieder alles abmontiert und mach mich an‘s folieren dass der Lack soweit es geht frisch bleibt


----------



## Tomster1980 (12. August 2021)

So, jetzt ab in dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (24. August 2021)

So meine Teile treffen nun nach und nach ein. So langsam ist was sichtbar  


Wobei ich jedoch echt ein Problem hatte war der Interne Schaltzug und die Bremsleitung. Irgendwie ist das Innen so eng, dass sogar mein Routing Tool stecken blieb und nun wohl im Rahmen wartet 🤣 Denke ein paar ordentliche Rock-Sections und das Ding löst sich hoffentlich.


----------



## sendit89 (28. August 2021)

So jetzt isses fahrfertig. Neuer 29" Laufradsatz kommt noch irgendwann und die Schnelle für den Trigger fehlt noch.


----------



## aimbottle (28. August 2021)

Sehr nice! Wie ist denn Deine Schrittlänge, die Rahmengröße und der Hub der Sattelstütze?
Ich denke bei 90cm Schrittlänge und nem L-Rahmen müsste ich 213mm Hub unterbringen, bin aber eben nicht ganz sicher…


----------



## sendit89 (28. August 2021)

Hub ist 170mm - L-Rahmen und Schrittlänge ca 85cm. Der Stack bei Oneup ist niedriger - die gab es aber nicht - da hätte ich die 180er genommen.


----------



## Permafrost (31. August 2021)

Eben fertig geworden:
Leitungen bissl lang aber lieber hab ich noch Material (1. bike selbst gebaut) 
Hintere Bremse is ne Dichtung kaputt (gebraucht gekauft) aber die is schon unterwegs 

Proberollen im Hof war schon geil 😍


----------



## zymnokxx (7. September 2021)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Uah… heute mit Lieferung im September vorbestellt… mal sehen wie lang es dauert…. 🙈



Ich hatte auch im Juli bestellt: Rahmen Größe M, Lieferung wurde auf November verschoben --> daher habe ich storniert 


Permafrost schrieb:


> Post war eben da
> schon ein geiles Gefühl wenn man zum ersten Mal nen nackten Rahmen in der Hand hat und was draus entstehen lässt
> Ich freu mich grad wie ein kleines Kind
> Anhang anzeigen 1320006Anhang anzeigen 1320007Anhang anzeigen 1320008



 So hätte mein Rahmen auch aussehen sollen....
Habe jetzt einen anderen gebrauchten Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## Permafrost (7. September 2021)

@zymnokxx welcher wurde es?


----------



## aimbottle (7. September 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch im Juli bestellt: Rahmen Größe M, Lieferung wurde auf November verschoben --> daher habe ich storniert


Oha. Wann hast die Info denn bekommen? Mir hat man bis jetzt immer gesagt es würde bei September bleiben (Rahmen Größe L).


----------



## zymnokxx (7. September 2021)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Oha. Wann hast die Info denn bekommen? Mir hat man bis jetzt immer gesagt es würde bei September bleiben (Rahmen Größe L).


habe selbst nachgefragt, Größe M kommt November, L weiß ich nicht.


----------



## zymnokxx (7. September 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> @zymnokxx welcher wurde es?


Ein gebrauchter Eccentric-Rahmen. 27.5" Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (7. September 2021)

Ahjo stimmt -> rudeltalk fadne


----------



## aimbottle (9. September 2021)

Bei mir wird’s statt September wohl Mitte/Ende Oktober. Das Containerschiff ist langsamer als sie gedacht hätten… 🙄🤣


----------



## JoniMahoni (27. September 2021)

Moin zusammen! Ich hatte im Juni glaube das Meta HT Ride Maxxis bestellt.  Containerschiff is mittlerweile unterwegs und wenn alles gut geht kommen die Bikes am 15. Oktober bei Commencal an. @aimbottle vielleicht sind unsere Bikes auf dem gleichen Schiff haha. 

Ich hab nur wieder n bisschen bedenken wegen der Rahmengröße.. Ich denke M passt, aber vllt ist es doch ein bisschen kurz.. ich bin 176cm und meine Armlänge is so 60cm und meine Beine so 80cm. und mein Oberkörper so 60cm. Sollte aber hinhauen, aufrechter sitzen ist bei längeren Fahrten doch von Vorteil oder? Wird nämlich quasi mein Bike für alles


----------



## Marce007 (27. September 2021)

Moin, ich denke M passt schon gut, ich habe das Meta in L und bin 1,80 groß. 
das ist länger als mein Patrol und größer dürfte es für mich auch nicht sein.
Auch das Sitzrohr wäre dir in L wahrscheinlich zu lang. Ich habe eine 150mm Stütze drin, bei 170mm würde es schon knapp werden.


----------



## JoniMahoni (27. September 2021)

Marce007 schrieb:


> Moin, ich denke M passt schon gut, ich habe das Meta in L und bin 1,80 groß.
> das ist länger als mein Patrol und größer dürfte es für mich auch nicht sein.
> Auch das Sitzrohr wäre dir in L wahrscheinlich zu lang. Ich habe eine 150mm Stütze drin, bei 170mm würde es schon knapp werden.


Danke dir  ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht... Effektive Reach (also bis zum Lenker, Vorbau ist 40mm) sind wahrscheinlich eh auch 430 oderso dann oder?  (Rahmengröße M Reach 420) Das wird schon passen. 50mm Vorbau könnte auch noch was helfen vielleicht. Aber ich geh mal davon aus dass es gut passt..dann isses auch schön wendig und beweglich 🤙🏻


----------



## Davedrift (30. September 2021)

Mal vom Enduro auf Trail-Rakete umgebaut. Geht echt gut ab.....
Auch bergauf 😉


----------



## sendit89 (6. Oktober 2021)

Hi hat hier zufällig noch jemand einen Blindstopfen für das Meta? Bei mir waren nur welche mit Loch dabei leider.


----------



## Davedrift (7. Oktober 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hi hat hier zufällig noch jemand einen Blindstopfen für das Meta? Bei mir waren nur welche mit Loch dabei leider.


Bei mir damals auch.


----------



## aimbottle (8. Oktober 2021)

.....eben die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Bike "in Bearbeitung" ist und bald in den Versand geht! 

Dann ist wohl die nächste Rahmenlieferung endlich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (8. Oktober 2021)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Bei mir damals auch.


Hmm heißt dann wohl mit "Loch" fahren  13€ Versand für einen 2€ Stopfen ist mir zu heftig


----------



## JoniMahoni (8. Oktober 2021)

aimbottle schrieb:


> .....eben die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Bike "in Bearbeitung" ist und bald in den Versand geht!
> 
> Dann ist wohl die nächste Rahmenlieferung endlich da.


Hab ich gestern Abend auch bekommen  hoffe es passt alles.


----------



## Empf4enger (17. Oktober 2021)

Reihe mich auch Mal mit ein.

Rahmenset in lila für nächstes Jahr Februar bestellt.

Wenn alles gut geht, ist es passend zur Saison fahrbereit🚴‍♂️


----------



## Permafrost (17. Oktober 2021)

Empf4enger schrieb:


> Reihe mich auch Mal mit ein.
> 
> Rahmenset in lila für nächstes Jahr Februar bestellt.
> 
> Wenn alles gut geht, ist es passend zur Saison fahrbereit🚴‍♂️


Da bin ich gespannt wie die Farbe live aussieht   
sieht auf den Produktbildern recht dunkel aus


----------



## Sash1708 (20. Oktober 2021)

so mein Rahmen ist nun da  leider wurde der Steuersatz nicht mitgeliefert. Jetzt suche ich mir selbst einen.

Welche habt ihr denn verbaut? Empfehlungen?


----------



## JoniMahoni (20. Oktober 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hmm heißt dann wohl mit "Loch" fahren  13€ Versand für einen 2€ Stopfen ist mir zu heftig


Da ich keine Ahnung habe frag ich mal 😀 Was für ein Blindstopfen? Also für welches Loch? 🙈😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (20. Oktober 2021)

@Sash1708 ich hab nen CaneCreek forty verbaut


----------



## sendit89 (21. Oktober 2021)

Hi da ging es ums Oberrohr.


----------



## JoniMahoni (21. Oktober 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hi da ging es ums Oberrohr.


Achsoo. Macht es eigentlich Sinn einen Stopfen in den Gabelschaft zu stecken oder einfach mit Mudguard fahren oder/und immer gut sauber und trocken machen? 🤔😅


----------



## Sash1708 (2. November 2021)

So fertig ist das Ding. Reste sind verbaut. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist aber direkt eine Speiche gebrochen 🤣


----------



## Fekl (10. November 2021)

Tachchen. Ich habe mir heute auch ein Meta HT zusammengeschraubt, teils aus Altteilen und teils aus neuem Zeug - Bilder folgen später. Hat jemand einen Unterrohrschutz verbaut? Ich habe schon bei Rockguardz geschaut, aber nichts gefunden. Glaube, ich hätte da gern etwas Schutz unten rum...


----------



## Permafrost (10. November 2021)

@Fekl 
Hab zZ noch foliert aber von AliE den gummilappen bestellt.
is mittlerweile da und ein bisschen breiter als das unterrohr.
da schau ich im Winter mal ob ich den schmaler schneide oder Versuch den ein bisschen anzupassen im ganzen.
Kann gern mal Bilder machen wie das so aussieht (mal mit Tesa fixieren oder so, um zu sehen wie der sitzt wird’s reichen)


----------



## Fekl (10. November 2021)

Mach mal! Sieht ganz gut aus auf der Grafik. Gibt's sowas auch in DE zu kaufen irgendwo?


----------



## sendit89 (10. November 2021)

Fekl schrieb:


> Tachchen. Ich habe mir heute auch ein Meta HT zusammengeschraubt, teils aus Altteilen und teils aus neuem Zeug - Bilder folgen später. Hat jemand einen Unterrohrschutz verbaut? Ich habe schon bei Rockguardz geschaut, aber nichts gefunden. Glaube, ich hätte da gern etwas Schutz unten rum...


Ich habe inzwischen nur eine transparente matte Folie ans Unterrohr gemacht von Dyedbro da die ersten Lackplatzer schon gekommen sind.


----------



## Fekl (10. November 2021)

Lack ist egal...aber ich kriege dort unten immer schnell Dellen von fliegenden Steinen. Deswegen muss das etwas Robusteres sein.


----------



## Permafrost (10. November 2021)

@Fekl hab das Teil mal schnell mit Tesa fixiert:
Ist ein bisschen breiter aber kann man zur Not auch schneiden 

7cm breit 35-36 lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (10. November 2021)

Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus. Ist das dickes Gummi? Haste mal nen link?


----------



## Permafrost (10. November 2021)

Messchieber sagt 3mm


€ 3,67  30％ Rabatt | Fahrrad Paster Rahmen Kratzfesten Schutz Beste Kleber Abnehmbare Aufkleber Anti-Skid Push Schutz Rahmen Abdeckung Kostenloser Versand








						2.72US $ 30% OFF|1pc Bicycle Chain Protector Black Cycling Care Chain Posted Guards Mtb Bicycle Frame Chain Cover Pad Cycling Bike Accessories - Bicycle Protective Gear - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Kurtchen (10. November 2021)

.


----------



## Fekl (14. November 2021)

Da ist die Bude!



 

 



Bin leider erkältet und konnte das Rad nur ganz kurz testen. Die Fotos sind noch vor den ersten Sprüngen und Kurventrails entstanden. Mittlerweile sitzt der Lenker schon nen halben Zentimeter tiefer und ist deutlich mehr nach hinten gedreht. Wie kommt ihr mit dem Stack klar? Finde das Rad wirkt recht groß und ist ziemlich hoch! Ist eine L und ich bin 1,80m. Evtl muss ich da noch auf nen kürzeren Vorbau gehen. Der Sattel könnte auch tiefer sein, mehr geht aber leider nur mit ner Oneup Stütze.

Das Rad fährt sich super und ich werde jetzt wohl zu Hause das Fully überhaupt nicht mehr bewegen und im Bikepark Jumplines und Flowtrails auch nur noch mit der Karre fahren! 

Ich habe mir aus Guttagliss gestern Abend noch einen kleinen Unterrohrschutz gebaut, damit es nicht direkt Dellen bekommt. Für 3,95 ganz ansehnlich.





Jetzt muss ich erstmal gesund werden und dann wird ausgiebig weitergetestet!


----------



## sendit89 (18. November 2021)

Ja der Sattel könnte gerne noch Tiefer da gebe ich dir Recht. Welche Vorbaulänge hast du denn? Ich fahre einen 45er da der noch hier rumlag.


----------



## Fekl (18. November 2021)

Ich fahre einen 50er Vorbau. Mal sehen, evtl gehe ich irgendwann auf 40. Je nachdem, wie weit man den Lenker nach hinten dreht, relativiert sich das ja auch.


----------



## Fekl (21. November 2021)

So, jetzt ist es dreckig! 



 



Das ist ein absolut geiles Rad! Für nen 1,80m Menschen sollte es aber keinesfalls noch größer als in L sein. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das Teil in M fahren würde. Ansonsten ist der Lenker doch wieder hoch gewandert und das war es jetzt mit den Anpassungen - jetzt wird nur noch gefahren!  Irgendwann probiere ich vielleicht mal den Aggressor in 2,5 statt 2,3 hinten. Die DVO Gabel ist auch der Hammer - geht alles richtig gut!


----------



## Spooniak (6. Dezember 2021)

Möchte nun auch ein Meta HT AM bestellen, schwanke aber auch mit der Größe zwischen M oder L. 

Ich bin 178cm groß bei 83cm Innenbeinlänge. Mein Last Coal (V2) fahre ich in der Größe L (27.5) mit einem Reach von 455 und einem Stack von 602. Das passt mir eigentlich sehr gut. 

Was meint ihr? M oder L?


----------



## sendit89 (6. Dezember 2021)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Möchte nun auch ein Meta HT AM bestellen, schwanke aber auch mit der Größe zwischen M oder L.
> 
> Ich bin 178cm groß bei 83cm Innenbeinlänge. Mein Last Coal (V2) fahre ich in der Größe L (27.5) mit einem Reach von 455 und einem Stack von 602. Das passt mir eigentlich sehr gut.
> 
> Was meint ihr? M oder L?


Bin ebenfalls 178cm und habe L genommen - alle anderen Bikes bei mir sind M. Geh ruhig auf L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooniak (6. Dezember 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls 178cm und habe L genommen - alle anderen Bikes bei mir sind M. Geh ruhig auf L.



Gerade ist die Antwort von Commercal reingeflattert: 

_For your information, we advise you to change to size L from 85cm of inseam. I therefore advise you to stay on a size M._

Ich möchte auch ein verspieltes Hardtail, dann dürfte wohl M die bessere Wahl sein...


----------



## Spooniak (6. Dezember 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls 178cm und habe L genommen - alle anderen Bikes bei mir sind M. Geh ruhig auf L.



Bei welcher Innenbeinlänge? Wie weit ist die Sattelstütze bei dir eingeschoben? Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du?



Fekl schrieb:


> Für nen 1,80m Menschen sollte es aber keinesfalls noch größer als in L sein.



Genau wegen solcher Aussagen bin ich mir unsicher ob M oder L die bessere Wahl ist. Wie gesagt, ich möchte gerne ein verspieltes Rad...


----------



## Fekl (6. Dezember 2021)

@Spooniak Also ich fahre noch ein Trek Remedy in L, das hat 455mm Reach und Stack etwas über 600mm. Meta HT in L passt schon! Ein HT ist immer verspielter als ein Fully, aber da ich früher nur Dirt/4X Räder als HT hatte, kam mir das Meta HT anfangs schon sehr groß vor. Fahre es jetzt aber schon einige Runden und finde es für mich perfekt. Wer also nie mit Rädern unter 400mm Reach gefahren und klar gekommen ist, wird sich wahrscheinlich direkt wohlfühlen und es keineswegs groß finden.
Wenn du nur jibben und Jumplines fahren willst, nimm das M. Ansonsten für Allroundspaß wird L super sein. Aber Achtung. Beim L ist der Sattel recht hoch! Für ein HT finde ich ihn noch immer fast zu hoch!


----------



## sendit89 (6. Dezember 2021)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Bei welcher Innenbeinlänge? Wie weit ist die Sattelstütze bei dir eingeschoben? Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du?
> 
> 
> 
> Genau wegen solcher Aussagen bin ich mir unsicher ob M oder L die bessere Wahl ist. Wie gesagt, ich möchte gerne ein verspieltes Rad...


Innenbeinlänge 84cm, Sattelstütze habe ich eine 170er und diese schaut 1,5cm raus. Vorbau 45mm
M wäre mir persönlich zu kurz gewesen.


----------



## Fekl (6. Dezember 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Innenbeinlänge 84cm, Sattelstütze habe ich eine 170er und diese schaut 1,5cm raus. Vorbau 45mm
> M wäre mir persönlich zu kurz gewesen.


Wie geht das? Ich habe gerade mal gemessen, müssten bei mir auch 84cm SL sein. Hab ne Fox Transfer 175mm drin. Die ist komplett eingesteckt. Kurbeln sind bei mir auch nur 165er - müsste tendentiell also eher höher sitzen. Wie kann es sein, dass du deutlich höher sitzt?!


----------



## sendit89 (7. Dezember 2021)

Fekl schrieb:


> Wie geht das? Ich habe gerade mal gemessen, müssten bei mir auch 84cm SL sein. Hab ne Fox Transfer 175mm drin. Die ist komplett eingesteckt. Kurbeln sind bei mir auch nur 165er - müsste tendentiell also eher höher sitzen. Wie kann es sein, dass du deutlich höher sitzt?!


Das kommt ja immer auch auf die Sattelstütze an. Ich habe eine PNW Loamer *170* und auch 170er Kurbeln.
Edit: Die Transfer 175 benötigt z.B. auch mehr Platz als eine 185 Bike Yoke Revive --> habe ich am Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Empf4enger (31. März 2022)

So, gestern abend gab es endlich die Versandbenachrichtung für den 2022 Rahmen in Purple.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Teile sind schon alle daheim und ready zum verbauen


----------



## sendit89 (31. März 2022)

Empf4enger schrieb:


> So, gestern abend gab es endlich die Versandbenachrichtung für den 2022 Rahmen in Purple.
> 
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Teile sind schon alle daheim und ready zum verbauen


Oh da bin ich gespannt


----------



## Empf4enger (8. April 2022)

Also es nimmt schon gutes Aussehen an.

Die Zughülle für die Schaltung und Bremsleitung legen ist echt schlecht gelöst. Muss ich mir noch ein paar Tools besorgen.

Und das Steuerrohr ist verdammt lang. Gabelschafft ist leider zu kurz. Muss Mal schauen, was ich da auftreiben kann.


----------



## Empf4enger (9. April 2022)

So ein bisschen improvisiert. Federgabel im Enduro hatte einen Schaft, der lang genug ist.


----------



## kamikaya (26. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin nun auch Besitzer eines Meta HT/AM und habe allerdings ein Problem, wenn es mal steiler wird und ich mit Kraft in die Pedale treten muss, schleift/hakt der rechte Kurbelarm am Kettenstrebenschutz!?

Verbaut ist eine Shimano Deore XT FC-M8120-1 BOOST | 175 mm.

Kennt das Problem jemand?

Dankeschöön.


----------



## fgh789 (2. Mai 2022)

Servus zusammen! Würde mein Meta ht gerne auf 29er umbauen! Hab jetzt die Yari mit 27,5 drinnen. Würd ne Lyrik rein machen nun meine Frage!? 150 oder 160mm ? Welches Offset? Hinten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob 27,5 bleibt oder auch 29! Vielen Dank


----------



## stefan1067 (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
was hast du für ein Meta?
Bj.,Reifengröße ?


----------



## fgh789 (2. Mai 2022)

Meta ht21 Größe L mit 27,5 plus


----------



## stefan1067 (2. Mai 2022)

Ok.
Ich habe auch eins in L mit 27,5 + Bereifung.
Ich habe eine 150 mm Gabel eingebaut und fahre es als Mullet.
Durch den dicken Reifen hinten änderst du die Geo nicht so sehr und hast auf härteren Trails ein wenig mehr Komfort und besseren Grip.
Für längere Touren habe ich noch ein 29er Hinterrad.Das fährt sich dann ein wenig leichter.
Ich bin mit dem Umbau auf jeden Fall zufrieden und habe in jeder Konfiguration viel Spaß damit.


----------



## fgh789 (2. Mai 2022)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Ok.
> Ich habe auch eins in L mit 27,5 + Bereifung.
> Ich habe eine 150 mm Gabel eingebaut und fahre es als Mullet.
> Durch den dicken Reifen hinten änderst du die Geo nicht so sehr und hast auf härteren Trails ein wenig mehr Komfort und besseren Grip.
> ...


Welche Gabel hast du drinnen? Weist du wieviel Offset sie hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (2. Mai 2022)

Eine DVO Diamond 29.
Die müsste ein Offset von 51 mm haben.


----------



## fgh789 (2. Mai 2022)

Ok! Muss ich sonnst noch was beachten? Mein erster gabeltausch 😉


----------



## fgh789 (2. Mai 2022)

Ach und kann wer ned laufradsatz empfehlen? Währe jetzt auf die Newmen gegangen


----------



## stefan1067 (2. Mai 2022)

Bei der Gabel brauchst du eigentlich nichts weiter zu beachten.
Ich habe Spank Radsätze und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit.


----------



## Fekl (26. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie die Kratzer an dieser Stelle an die Kettenstrebe kommen? Verwindet sich das unter Kompression so stark, dass das Kettenblatt dort schleifen kann? Ich kann mir absolut keinen Reim drauf machen.


----------



## fgh789 (26. Mai 2022)

Mach mal ein n schnellen Gang rein und drehte schnell rückwärts! Dann weißt du es 😉


----------



## sendit89 (27. Mai 2022)

Jemand Interesse an einem meinem Rahmen? Sand Gr L. Hat 800km drauf maximal.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo 
Weiß vielleicht jemand, ob in den Rahmen ein 27.5x3.00 passt? Würde da gerne den Highroller 2 in 3" fahren.
Gruß


----------



## Permafrost (6. Juni 2022)

Hier n 27,5 x 2,8 (Vittoria Martello). Platz is noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtis_Newton (7. Juni 2022)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Hier n 27,5 x 2,8 (Vittoria Martello). Platz is noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1493258Anhang anzeigen 1493259Anhang anzeigen 1493260


Super, danke. Das sieht ja so aus als würde auch ein 3.00er passen.


----------



## Fekl (1. August 2022)

Hey Partypeople. Ich möchte mein Meta etwas verspielter machen und mag mein Cockpit (Resteverwertung von meinem Remedy) eh nicht. Ich überlege jetzt von 50mm auf einen 35mm Vorbau runter zu gehen. Eigentlich wollte ich auf 40 gehen, aber meinen Wunschvorbau gibt es nur in 35mm. Hat vllt jemand den Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen Vorbaulängen an dem Rad? Meins ist als 27,5er aufgebaut mit 150mm Gabel.


----------



## LeonardHahn (21. September 2022)

Hallo! Hat jemand von euch noch Rahmendichtungen fürs Meta HT? Meine sind kaputt gegangen und ich möchte keine 19€ Versandkosten zahlen.


----------



## sendit89 (21. September 2022)

LeonardHahn schrieb:


> Hallo! Hat jemand von euch noch Rahmendichtungen fürs Meta HT? Meine sind kaputt gegangen und ich möchte keine 19€ Versandkosten zahlen.


Kumpel verkauft die bei ebay Kleinanzeigen, da er zuviele bestellt hatte. Muss ihn mal fragen.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Östringen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## LeonardHahn (21. September 2022)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Kumpel verkauft die bei ebay Kleinanzeigen, da er zuviele bestellt hatte. Muss ihn mal fragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht schonmal sehr gut aus! Allerdings suche ich die länglichen Rahmendichtungen mit zwei Löchern. Hat davon jemand noch welche übrig?


----------



## _mike_ (1. Oktober 2022)

Hallihallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mir einen 2021 Meta HT AM Rahmen aufzubauen den ich 2nd Hand erworben haben.

Bevor ich mit dem Durchführen der Leitungen beginne wollte ich fragen wozu das Loch auf der rechten Seite des Oberrohrs gedacht ist? Für den Fall das jemand HR-Bremse links fährt??

Beim Rahmen wahren auch noch so Schläuche dabei die vermutlich über die Leitungen kommen. Habt ihr die von "vorne" ins Oberrohr/Unterrohr über die Leitung gestülpt?

Merci
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonardHahn (1. Oktober 2022)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mir einen 2021 Meta HT AM Rahmen aufzubauen den ich 2nd Hand erworben haben.
> 
> ...


Bei meinem Rad habe ich von rechts am Lenker und von links in den Rahmen die Leitungen für HR Bremse und Schaltung. Von der linken Lenkerseite von rechts in den Rahmen verläuft bei mir der Zug für die Sattelstütze. 
Den Schlauch habe ich über die Züge gezogen, bevor ich sie im Rahmen verbaut habe.


----------



## _mike_ (1. Oktober 2022)

Das. Durchführen der Leitungen war viel einfacher als ich gedacht habe.

Commemcal verlangt mittlerweile 19,00 Euro Versandkosten 🙄

Falls also jand noch folgende Teile abzugeben hat, dann bitte PN


----------



## LeonardHahn (1. Oktober 2022)

Ich bräuchte auch welche. Vielleicht können wir zusammen bestellen, dann wirds etwas günstiger.


----------



## _mike_ (1. Oktober 2022)

Gute Idee, bis auf die Rahmendichtung mit 2 Öffnungen wäre alles auf Lager....

Hab aber heute auch mal bei einem Commencal Händler in DE angefragt, vielleicht hat der aogar was da.


----------



## LeonardHahn (1. Oktober 2022)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Gute Idee, bis auf die Rahmendichtung mit 2 Öffnungen wäre alles auf Lager....
> 
> Hab aber heute auch mal bei einem Commencal Händler in DE angefragt, vielleicht hat der aogar was da.


Ich brauch eigentlich nur die mit zwei Öffnungen.


----------



## smoorface (4. Oktober 2022)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Das. Durchführen der Leitungen war viel einfacher als ich gedacht habe.
> 
> Commemcal verlangt mittlerweile 19,00 Euro Versandkosten 🙄
> 
> Falls also jand noch folgende Teile abzugeben hat, dann bitte PN


 Bestellt die Dinger bei Bike Components über den Support. Habe ich gemacht


----------



## _mike_ (12. Oktober 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> Bestellt die Dinger bei Bike Components über den Support. Habe ich gemacht


Antwort von BC: "Leider können wir so bei Commencal nicht bestellen und es ist nur möglich für dich diese Artikel dort zu beziehen."

Hatte alle vier Arten von den Rahmendichtungen angefragt......


----------



## smoorface (13. Oktober 2022)




----------



## smoorface (13. Oktober 2022)

schau mal, das war die Rückmeldung von BC


----------



## _mike_ (13. Oktober 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> schau mal, das war die Rückmeldung von BC


Danke - die Kollegen von BC fragen nun von wann deine Mail ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoorface (13. Oktober 2022)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Danke - die Kollegen von BC fragen nun von wann deine Mail ist....


25.04.2022


----------



## Fekl (1. November 2022)

Kleines Lenker/Vorbau-Update und das verbogene SLX Schaltwerk gegen ein neues 11fach Deore getauscht (Pulleys vom SLX für reibungslosen 12fach Betrieb umgebaut).


----------



## LeonardHahn (8. November 2022)

Ich habe auch nochmal BC angefragt wegen der Dichtungen. Anscheinend haben die aber auch keine auf Lager und würden mir auch nur bei Commencal bestellen und die vollen Versandkosten weitergeben.


----------



## _mike_ (8. November 2022)

Also ich hab immer noch eine Bestellung offen von BC. Ich meld mich wenn es da was neues gibt.


----------



## LeonardHahn (8. November 2022)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Also ich hab immer noch eine Bestellung offen von BC. Ich meld mich wenn es da was neues gibt.


Was meinst du mit "eine Bestellung offen"? Wollen sie dir Rahmendichtungen ohne 19€ extra liefern?


----------



## LeonardHahn (29. November 2022)

jetzt sind die Rahmendichtungen sogar bei Commencal ausverkauft 
Ich werde es jetzt mit Knetmasse versuchen:





						Pattex Knetmasse Kintsuglue (Schwarz, 3 x 5 g) | BAUHAUS
					

Pattex Knetmasse Kintsuglue kaufen bei BAUHAUS: Schwarz, 3 x 5 g Online bestellen oder Reservieren & Abholen im Fachcentrum




					www.bauhaus.info


----------



## smoorface (29. November 2022)

wer interesse hat

ein 29er 2020er Meta HT Frame in XL

Der Rahmen wurde entlackt und poliert.
Inkl. Steckachse und Cane Creek Steuersatz


----------



## Sauron1977 (30. November 2022)

Guten Morgen Leute.
Ich suche aktuell einen Meta-HT-Rahmen, Größe L oder XL, in raw oder sand. Mit ohne Gebrauchsspuren, bzw. wenig.  
Hat jemand was für mich? Evtl. auch als Komplettbike, aber eigentlich hab ich genaue Vorstellungen was dran soll.


----------



## Kurtchen (30. November 2022)

Einen Post über deinem steht einer 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (30. November 2022)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Einen Post über deinem steht einer 😄


Schon auch gesehen. Ich hoffe der Ersteller meldet sich ggf., wenn noch verfügbar. Wobei das nicht passt mit dem "keine Gebrauchsspuren".  ;-)   Decals und so...


----------



## Fekl (Samstag um 16:14)

Neues Jahr - neue Updates! Alte Guide R gegen eine Code RS getauscht, neue Griffe montiert den Lenker nach oben versetzt und Gewichtstuning an der rechten Pedale betrieben (Pin rausgefallen und Gewinde zerstört).


----------

